# Problems with fish tank light unit



## Gecko Pantry (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi there well after 11 months my mp eheim 4th fish tank light unit packed up 

So I took it back to the shop where they said they would get a new one for me 
To cut a long story short it's been 6 weeks today after lies and bs I got my new light unit back today 6 weeks my fish ( 2 oscars ) have been without light
Anyway it's not working 1 light flashes and goes off (I have 2 lights) 
Tried swapping them around nothing works 

I'm so peed off now I'm just thinking sod it and going to a small claims court if they won't give me the money back what I paid for it 

What would you do ??? 

Eheim what a joke of a company


----------



## KurtH (Sep 24, 2010)

Are you sure it's not the bulbs?


----------



## Gecko Pantry (Feb 8, 2011)

They might be I will be going back tomorrow to see if they can change the bulbs 

They were brand new from there shop jewel 38watts

Its so frustrating


----------



## KurtH (Sep 24, 2010)

Do you have a link to the light unit?


----------



## Gecko Pantry (Feb 8, 2011)

No as eheim don't sell them anymore they had to make it up for me I just can understand why it don't work as they would have tested it before it got send out from Germany

It's got the same problem as my last one but both lights flashed then when off

Here's a pic of the fish tank in the shop 










Think it's the 370l one


----------



## KurtH (Sep 24, 2010)

I had a Juwel Rio and the light unit went in that. The seals were :censor: so water managed to get into the unit,so much so I took it off and emptied about a pint of water out of it!
They're sealed units too so you can't do anything about it.
I ended up binning the unit and buying one of these:-

Black T5 Fish Tank Lights Two Bulbs - All Pond Solutions

Great units and if you have any problems at all, they send you replacement parts etc usually free of charge


----------



## Gecko Pantry (Feb 8, 2011)

As it's brand new and under warranty I don't really want to buy another light unit 
Good idea but I'll have to wait and see 
What they say tomorrow I guess 
I've never had such a hard time getting something replaced / refunded 
I'd say steer clean of little independent traders there ok when they want to sell you something but rubbish when something goes wrong and want the replacement or refund


----------



## KurtH (Sep 24, 2010)

Take it in and ask them to show you it working, if they can't, tell them you want it replacing or another branded unit that does work :no1:


----------



## KurtH (Sep 24, 2010)

Also, have you contacted Eheim direct?
You would probably get a much better service :2thumb:

http://www.eheim.com/contents/contactus


----------



## Gecko Pantry (Feb 8, 2011)

Yes I got the number for the eheim rep 
But she won't answer her phone to me 
So I sent her a msg to get back to me so I'll have to wait and see
I think 6 weeks for a big company like eheim is rubbish


----------



## KurtH (Sep 24, 2010)

That's a bit rubbish

As if they behave like that.

Email them on the website, and explain the rep is a joke and won't deal with you, they might try to help you then!



Chillerbass said:


> Yes I got the number for the eheim rep
> But she won't answer her phone to me
> So I sent her a msg to get back to me so I'll have to wait and see
> I think 6 weeks for a big company like eheim is rubbish


----------



## Gecko Pantry (Feb 8, 2011)

Worth a try many thanks buddy

Edit: just emailed them so hopefully fingers crossed


----------



## *michael* (Jan 14, 2011)

KurtH said:


> I had a Juwel Rio and the light unit went in that. The seals were :censor: so water managed to get into the unit,so much so I took it off and emptied about a pint of water out of it!
> They're sealed units too so you can't do anything about it.


The light unit on my Rio has done that just this week :bash: Stupid things.
I think I might also get one of those units you got  at least it wont(hopefully) break again!


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

I actually thinka 6 week turnaround for the light unit being done is not bad hun sorry. it has to be picked up with paperwork from your trader ( small private shop probably only deals with eheim maybe once every 3-6 months anyway so wouldn't get priority treatment same as a large store ), it is then shipped to Germany were it undergoes various tests to try to discover the fault. Try one or 2 things see does it fix it, no so lets build a new one as they don't sell them anymore. Build it up, test it etc, ship it back to Eheim UK office who then arrange to get it out to your LFS ona delivery - then back to you.

I would be pretty miffed at it breaking straight away but would point towards condensation getting into your unit in all honesty as that is what has hapened with mine.


----------



## Gecko Pantry (Feb 8, 2011)

Ok so I went to the shop again today and it was faulty again but luckly they sent over 2 so the bloke popped out and go the other one and all is working well 
With new Arcadia lights 

6 weeks with no light for fish ????? See if that stresses you and the fish out 
They have never been see active now the lights are on


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Am not saying it wouldn't stress me out Chiller  My oscars don't really seem to care what time their lights go on etc provided they get food so hopefully no lasting effects on your fish.

tis a good reason to consider having a back up though - I have a spare unit for each of my tanks and a couple of sets of spare bulbs also just in case xxx


----------



## KurtH (Sep 24, 2010)

Chillerbass said:


> Ok so I went to the shop again today and it was faulty again but luckly they sent over 2 so the bloke popped out and go the other one and all is working well
> With new Arcadia lights
> 
> 6 weeks with no light for fish ????? See if that stresses you and the fish out
> ...


----------

